# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  दिल को मजबूत बनाता है सॉना बाथ

## Krishna

सामान्य सी बात है पसीना आना दिल के लिए बहुत फायदेमंद होता है, फिर चाहे आप मांसपेशी को मूव कर रहे है या नही। इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता। लेकीन क्या आप जानते है कि सॉना बाथ लेना दिल की बीमारी के खतरे को कम करने मे आपकी मदद कर सकता है। ये बात फिनलैंड मे हुए नए शोध से सामने आई।

----------


## Krishna

...........................

----------


## Krishna

*दिल के लिए सॉना बाथ*बहुत कम लोगों को सॉना बाथ के फायदों के बारे में जानकारी है। सॉना बाथ से शरीर को एक प्रकार के नवजीवन का एहसास होता है क्योंकि इससे मांसपेशियों को आराम मिलता है, साथ ही दिन भर के तनाव से मुक्ति भी मिलती है। यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ ईस्टर्न फिनलैंड द्वारा किए गए एक शोध के अनुसार, जल्दी-जल्दी सॉना बाथ लेने से दिल की बीमारी की आशंका और दिल की बीमारी से अचानक होने वाली मौत का खतरा कम होता है। पिछले अध्ययनों में पाया गया है कि सॉना बाथ बेहतर हीमोडायनेमिक फंक्शन के लिए लाभकारी है। हालांकि दिल की बीमारी और सभी कारणों से होने वाली मौत और सॉना के उपयोग के बीच संबंध पता नहीं था।

----------


## Krishna

*फिनलैंड का शोध*जेएएमए इंटरनल मेडिसिन के नए अंक में प्रकाशित अध्ययन के परिणामों के अनुसार कि, जो लोग एक सप्ताह में चार से सात बार सॉना स्नान करते हैं, उनमें सप्ताह में एक बार सॉना स्नान करने वाले लोगों की अपेक्षा दिल की बीमारी के कारण मौत होने का खतरा 63 फीसदी तक कम होता है। ये परिणाम पूर्वी फिनलैंड के मध्यम आयुवर्ग के 2,315 पुरूषों के जनसंख्या आधारित नमूनों पर 20 साल तक किए गए अनुसंधान के अध्ययन पर आधारित हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*​**शोध के अनुसार*शोध के अनुसार, सॉना बाथ से कोरोनरी और दिल की अन्य बीमारियों के कारण होने वाली मौत का खतरा कम होता है। सॉना फिनलैंड की संस्कृति का महत्वपूर्ण अंग है। फिनलैंड के लोग हमेशा से मानते हैं कि सॉना के बहुत से स्वास्थ्यवर्धक लाभ हैं। फिनलैंड की 54 लाख की जनसंख्या में 30 लाख से भी ज्यादा सॉना हैं, जिसका मतलब है कि हर घर में औसतन कम से कम एक सॉना है।

----------


## Krishna

*सॉना बाथ के अन्य लाभ*फिनलैंड के लोग हमेशा से मानते हैं सॉना के बहुत से स्वास्थ्यवर्धक लाभ हैं। स्टीम बाथ करने से शरीर में रक्त का संचालन अच्छा होता है और तनाव से मुक्ति मिलती है जो दिल को स्वस्थ रखने में बहुत मदद करता है। मांसपेशियों को आराम मिलने के कारण यह अर्थराइटिस के रोगी को दर्द से कुछ हद तक राहत दिलाने में भी बहुत मदद करता है। सॉना से शरीर का तापमान बढ़ जाता है जिससे रक्त वाहिकायें खुल जाती है। जिसके कारण शरीर से विषाक्त पदार्थ पसीना के रूप में बाहर निकल जाता है। पसीना निकल जाने के कारण यह त्वचा को भी स्वस्थ रखने में मदद करता है।

----------

